# 4 Grains of Armour



## chickenpiggy (Nov 8, 2011)

Has anyone went from 3 to 4 grains of Armour? I'm kinda worried. I was put on NP Thyroid as a generic and labs were

Labs

TSH 7.97

FT3 2.6 (2.3-4.2)

Went back to Armour 3 Grains. 4 Weeks Later Labs were

TSH 3.42

FT3 2.4 (2.3-4.2)

So she has raised me to 4 Grains. I have never took that much. Thoughts?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Your current labs are still hypo. If it were me - I would take the 4 grains.

Do you draw labs the same time everyday you have them drawn? Do you hold off taking your thyroid hormone prior to your lab draw?

If not - pay special attention to time of draw and whether you took your meds as it will affect the result


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

depends on how you feel.......


----------



## chickenpiggy (Nov 8, 2011)

I do not take my meds on morning of draw. I have taken 180mg for years with TSH around 0.3 and FT3 around 2.6, which I know is still low for FT3. This NP Thyroid messed me up and I'm not sure if I'm still trying to get back to normal on the 180mg of Armour. I just thought an increase should be slower than 60mg at once.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

It should be the next available dose.

Usually by 15mg but not all available doses are increased by 15..some are by 30..

I feel speedy on 120mg.

Not enough speed at 90mg.

So I take two combined doses 90 & 15+ 105 mg..

Not sure how much of my thyroid still works or if I'll ever need an increase?

Been on the same dose for 5 years.

As long as I feel good and vitals & cholesterol are good plus a clear ultrasound I don't care about thyroid levels & ranges

pointless to me.


----------

